# If you sell your rabbits, where do you advertise them?



## pennylove

I found one rabbit on Craigslist, by chance, and it seems some breeders regularly list there in the Agriculture section, but not a lot. I know Hoobly is pretty popular, too. I was just curious if there are other sites popularly used by rabbit breeders that I'm maybe missing. 

I know rabbit shows and fairs are good sources, too, but I'm looking for a specific breed/color and I want to make sure I exhaust all resources: )


----------



## terri9630

I've listed on Craigs list but the feed store has sent me more people.  They know me and know when I have young rabbits cause the feed bill goes up!


----------



## flemish lops

Besides craigslist I found some nice rabbits on these sites:
http://www.bestfarmbuys.com/
http://www.domesticsale.com/


----------



## ibreedlionheads

I use craigslist, but I also network with other breeders on facebook groups. The latter I use especially for my better quality rabbits. I also advertise my show quality stock on craigslist, but I prefer to sell my better rabbits to breeders I know personally.


----------



## sawfish99

CL doesn't work for us, because even though we are selling meat rabbits (livestock), ads get flagged within a few hours.  Other breeders around us have the same problem.  

I have an ad on the town "bulliten board" which is electronic and post ads at the feed stores.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> CL doesn't work for us, because even though we are selling meat rabbits (livestock), ads get flagged within a few hours.  Other breeders around us have the same problem.
> 
> I have an ad on the town "bulliten board" which is electronic and post ads at the feed stores.


*X2. No matter what I do all my rabbit ads get flagged on Craiglist. 

I advertise at the feed stores, forums and by word of  mouth. I also use other advertising sites like hoobly etc...*


----------



## redtailgal

Why do they get flagged?  I've heard others complaining of the same problem, but I dont understand.


----------



## pennylove

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Why do they get flagged?  I've heard others complaining of the same problem, but I dont understand.


Craigslist has a "no breeding or selling" policy for their Pets board and the rescue set (I'm involved with Border Collie rescue, but I'm talking about fanatic rescuers, here) like to squat on Craigslist flagging ads they suspect are from backyard breeders and resellers. They do it because they think it will keep unsavory sellers from posting there and that more animals will then be adopted from rescues and rehomed right from Craigslist. I'm not at all sure it works that way. For one thing, it's easy to lie and easy to keep reposting the ad and anyone who wants to use Craigslist as a means for advertising knows how to do so. For another, despite rescuers' best efforts, there is a lot of interest in that type of ads--people want puppies and kittens, cheap if possible, they don't ask a lot of questions and most people don't really care if the dog is from an licensed, DOA inspected dog breeder with AKC championship bloodlines or someone's pet raised on the kitchen floor. 

Some Craigslist cities are worse than others. Chicago, for example, is full of flaggers--even legitimate pet-being-rehomed ads often get flagged unless the wording is "just right" and no one will tell anyone getting flagged why their ad was taken down. Peoria, in central Illinois, is the exact opposite. Hardly anyone gets flagged there and whenever I've been browsing, I've seen ads for 8-week old pit bull puppies, teacup chihuahuas, etc., that have been posted for days and those are _just _the kind of ads that would get flagged down in seconds on Chicago's Craigslist. To me, it's a very strange person that spends their time browsing Craigslist in the interest of combating backyard breeders--I wonder if they fancy themselves armchair warriors?

I am, however, surprised to here that the ads are getting flagged in the Agriculture section. By Craigslists' rules, you are allowed to post livestock animals in that area for sale or trade and it doesn't matter if you're breeding. Certainly no one objects to calves and fillies/colts being posted there, so it's odd that rabbits would garner any other treatment!


----------



## terri9630

pennylove said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they get flagged?  I've heard others complaining of the same problem, but I dont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Craigslist has a "no breeding or selling" policy for their Pets board and the rescue set (I'm involved with Border Collie rescue, but I'm talking about fanatic rescuers, here) like to squat on Craigslist flagging ads they suspect are from backyard breeders and resellers. They do it because they think it will keep unsavory sellers from posting there and that more animals will then be adopted from rescues and rehomed right from Craigslist. I'm not at all sure it works that way. For one thing, it's easy to lie and easy to keep reposting the ad and anyone who wants to use Craigslist as a means for advertising knows how to do so. For another, despite rescuers' best efforts, there is a lot of interest in that type of ads--people want puppies and kittens, cheap if possible, they don't ask a lot of questions and most people don't really care if the dog is from an licensed, DOA inspected dog breeder with AKC championship bloodlines or someone's pet raised on the kitchen floor.
> 
> Some Craigslist cities are worse than others. Chicago, for example, is full of flaggers--even legitimate pet-being-rehomed ads often get flagged unless the wording is "just right" and no one will tell anyone getting flagged why their ad was taken down. Peoria, in central Illinois, is the exact opposite. Hardly anyone gets flagged there and whenever I've been browsing, I've seen ads for 8-week old pit bull puppies, teacup chihuahuas, etc., that have been posted for days and those are _just _the kind of ads that would get flagged down in seconds on Chicago's Craigslist. To me, it's a very strange person that spends their time browsing Craigslist in the interest of combating backyard breeders--I wonder if they fancy themselves armchair warriors?
> 
> I am, however, surprised to here that the ads are getting flagged in the Agriculture section. By Craigslists' rules, you are allowed to post livestock animals in that area for sale or trade and it doesn't matter if you're breeding. Certainly no one objects to calves and fillies/colts being posted there, so it's odd that rabbits would garner any other treatment!
Click to expand...

Its because some people consider chickens and rabbits as pets and are horrified at the thought that they might end up on a plate.  You should see some of the people at our fair when they ask the kids what they do with the animals after the fair is over.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*They don't care that rabbits are legally "livestock" and therefore flag the ads. They think rabbits are pets not livestock.


The flagging is usually done by the rabbit rescues. *


----------



## Nikki

Mine never get flagged on craigslist... weird.


----------



## ibreedlionheads

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> CL doesn't work for us, because even though we are selling meat rabbits (livestock), ads get flagged within a few hours.  Other breeders around us have the same problem.
> 
> I have an ad on the town "bulliten board" which is electronic and post ads at the feed stores.


I advertise in the pets section and the farm and garden section. In the pets section, I talk about how they (my pet quality rabbits) would make great pets, they're cute, they're friendly, etc. Nothing about meat, showing, or breeding.

In the farm section, I say they make great brood and show stock. Nothing about pets. AT ALL. And I say at the bottom, as a disclaimer, that rabbits are a livestock/agricultural animal and have a right to be advertised in the farm and garden section.


----------



## ibreedlionheads

terri9630 said:
			
		

> pennylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they get flagged?  I've heard others complaining of the same problem, but I dont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Craigslist has a "no breeding or selling" policy for their Pets board and the rescue set (I'm involved with Border Collie rescue, but I'm talking about fanatic rescuers, here) like to squat on Craigslist flagging ads they suspect are from backyard breeders and resellers. They do it because they think it will keep unsavory sellers from posting there and that more animals will then be adopted from rescues and rehomed right from Craigslist. I'm not at all sure it works that way. For one thing, it's easy to lie and easy to keep reposting the ad and anyone who wants to use Craigslist as a means for advertising knows how to do so. For another, despite rescuers' best efforts, there is a lot of interest in that type of ads--people want puppies and kittens, cheap if possible, they don't ask a lot of questions and most people don't really care if the dog is from an licensed, DOA inspected dog breeder with AKC championship bloodlines or someone's pet raised on the kitchen floor.
> 
> Some Craigslist cities are worse than others. Chicago, for example, is full of flaggers--even legitimate pet-being-rehomed ads often get flagged unless the wording is "just right" and no one will tell anyone getting flagged why their ad was taken down. Peoria, in central Illinois, is the exact opposite. Hardly anyone gets flagged there and whenever I've been browsing, I've seen ads for 8-week old pit bull puppies, teacup chihuahuas, etc., that have been posted for days and those are _just _the kind of ads that would get flagged down in seconds on Chicago's Craigslist. To me, it's a very strange person that spends their time browsing Craigslist in the interest of combating backyard breeders--I wonder if they fancy themselves armchair warriors?
> 
> I am, however, surprised to here that the ads are getting flagged in the Agriculture section. By Craigslists' rules, you are allowed to post livestock animals in that area for sale or trade and it doesn't matter if you're breeding. Certainly no one objects to calves and fillies/colts being posted there, so it's odd that rabbits would garner any other treatment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because some people consider chickens and rabbits as pets and are horrified at the thought that they might end up on a plate.  You should see some of the people at our fair when they ask the kids what they do with the animals after the fair is over.
Click to expand...

My boss did the same thing when I told him that I was raising ducks to sell for meat.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> sawfish99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL doesn't work for us, because even though we are selling meat rabbits (livestock), ads get flagged within a few hours.  Other breeders around us have the same problem.
> 
> I have an ad on the town "bulliten board" which is electronic and post ads at the feed stores.
> 
> 
> 
> I advertise in the pets section and the farm and garden section. In the pets section, I talk about how they (my pet quality rabbits) would make great pets, they're cute, they're friendly, etc. Nothing about meat, showing, or breeding.
> 
> In the farm section, I say they make great brood and show stock. Nothing about pets. AT ALL. And I say at the bottom, as a disclaimer, that rabbits are a livestock/agricultural animal and have a right to be advertised in the farm and garden section.
Click to expand...

*
I do the same, all above as you stated and they STILL get flagged. *


----------



## pennylove

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> ibreedlionheads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawfish99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL doesn't work for us, because even though we are selling meat rabbits (livestock), ads get flagged within a few hours.  Other breeders around us have the same problem.
> 
> I have an ad on the town "bulliten board" which is electronic and post ads at the feed stores.
> 
> 
> 
> I advertise in the pets section and the farm and garden section. In the pets section, I talk about how they (my pet quality rabbits) would make great pets, they're cute, they're friendly, etc. Nothing about meat, showing, or breeding.
> 
> In the farm section, I say they make great brood and show stock. Nothing about pets. AT ALL. And I say at the bottom, as a disclaimer, that rabbits are a livestock/agricultural animal and have a right to be advertised in the farm and garden section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I do the same, all above as you stated and they STILL get flagged. *
Click to expand...

You must live in the wrong area, sadly: ( It's like what I said in an earlier post . . . . Chicago, ads get flagged down constantly (and not just for rabbits); Peoria, IL, no one seems to care. I hate dealing with that simply because our local Craigslist gets zero traffic, so we have to look at distant cities and there you have to put up with the constant flagging. 

I know what a pain it is, too. I remember trying to adopt out a litter of Aussie/Border Collie mixes we'd taken in as rescues. Even though they were spayed, vaccinated, dewormed, etc. and mixed breed, the ad was flagged several times each day. So frustrating.


----------



## terri9630

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craigslist has a "no breeding or selling" policy for their Pets board and the rescue set (I'm involved with Border Collie rescue, but I'm talking about fanatic rescuers, here) like to squat on Craigslist flagging ads they suspect are from backyard breeders and resellers. They do it because they think it will keep unsavory sellers from posting there and that more animals will then be adopted from rescues and rehomed right from Craigslist. I'm not at all sure it works that way. For one thing, it's easy to lie and easy to keep reposting the ad and anyone who wants to use Craigslist as a means for advertising knows how to do so. For another, despite rescuers' best efforts, there is a lot of interest in that type of ads--people want puppies and kittens, cheap if possible, they don't ask a lot of questions and most people don't really care if the dog is from an licensed, DOA inspected dog breeder with AKC championship bloodlines or someone's pet raised on the kitchen floor.
> 
> Some Craigslist cities are worse than others. Chicago, for example, is full of flaggers--even legitimate pet-being-rehomed ads often get flagged unless the wording is "just right" and no one will tell anyone getting flagged why their ad was taken down. Peoria, in central Illinois, is the exact opposite. Hardly anyone gets flagged there and whenever I've been browsing, I've seen ads for 8-week old pit bull puppies, teacup chihuahuas, etc., that have been posted for days and those are _just _the kind of ads that would get flagged down in seconds on Chicago's Craigslist. To me, it's a very strange person that spends their time browsing Craigslist in the interest of combating backyard breeders--I wonder if they fancy themselves armchair warriors?
> 
> I am, however, surprised to here that the ads are getting flagged in the Agriculture section. By Craigslists' rules, you are allowed to post livestock animals in that area for sale or trade and it doesn't matter if you're breeding. Certainly no one objects to calves and fillies/colts being posted there, so it's odd that rabbits would garner any other treatment!
> 
> 
> 
> Its because some people consider chickens and rabbits as pets and are horrified at the thought that they might end up on a plate.  You should see some of the people at our fair when they ask the kids what they do with the animals after the fair is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My boss did the same thing when I told him that I was raising ducks to sell for meat.
Click to expand...

A few years ago a lady was crying hysterically and security asked her what was wrong.  She told him, and I quote, "these kids have all been taught to be murderers!  They are going to kill their 'pets' after the fair and eat them!"  I was laughing so hard I almost ended up in the hospital from my asthma.  I couldn't help it.  Honestly, what does she thinks is going to happen to pigs, cows and chickens?


----------



## that's*satyrical

Nikki said:
			
		

> Mine never get flagged on craigslist... weird.


Ditto. (knock on wood)


----------



## Nikki

terri9630 said:
			
		

> ibreedlionheads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because some people consider chickens and rabbits as pets and are horrified at the thought that they might end up on a plate.  You should see some of the people at our fair when they ask the kids what they do with the animals after the fair is over.
> 
> 
> 
> My boss did the same thing when I told him that I was raising ducks to sell for meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few years ago a lady was crying hysterically and security asked her what was wrong.  She told him, and I quote, "these kids have all been taught to be murderers!  They are going to kill their 'pets' after the fair and eat them!"  I was laughing so hard I almost ended up in the hospital from my asthma.  I couldn't help it.  Honestly, what does she thinks is going to happen to pigs, cows and chickens?
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh! I would be laughing SO hard too!


----------



## terri9630

Nikki said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibreedlionheads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boss did the same thing when I told him that I was raising ducks to sell for meat.
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago a lady was crying hysterically and security asked her what was wrong.  She told him, and I quote, "these kids have all been taught to be murderers!  They are going to kill their 'pets' after the fair and eat them!"  I was laughing so hard I almost ended up in the hospital from my asthma.  I couldn't help it.  Honestly, what does she thinks is going to happen to pigs, cows and chickens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh! I would be laughing SO hard too!
Click to expand...

Since then I told my kids to just tell the city people that they are going out to the country to live on a nice farm.  They haven't caught on yet and the kids think its funny.


----------



## bjjohns

The fair stories are funny. To bring this a little back on topic, have any of you tried local animal auctions? I've had really good luck at a bi-monthly auction in danville (30 minutes from me). In fact I may switch to Flemish Giants and Checkered Giants, as they are bringing $35-45 at 1 year of age for meat!


----------



## terri9630

There are no auctions near me.  Good idea though.  Feeding a FG for a year might cost you $40.


----------



## sawfish99

If I have animals that need to go to auction around here, then I have too many animals.  Auctions are not where people buy quality in our area.  And I agree, raising a Flemish for a year will not give you a profit at $40.  I'm selling meat rabbits at about 12 weeks for $18-20 ($6/lb).


----------



## bjjohns

Not sure about that. I do allot of bunny grazing using my rabbit tractors. Labor for sure it costs me that much, or more. I buy a 50lb bag of pellets about once a month for 15-20 fryers, 2 does and 2 bucks.


----------



## SheepGirl

We have a "miscellaneous" auction at the Westminster Livestock Auction every Thursday. You can sell produce, eggs (fertile or not), chickens and other poultry, rabbits and bunnies, bottle lambs and kids, and other small farm items. I've never been there but my friend has and they publish the results of the auction online on the Carroll County newspaper Website.

If I bred rabbits and couldn't sell babies I would for certain take them there to get them off my hands.


----------



## bjjohns

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> If I have animals that need to go to auction around here, then I have too many animals.  Auctions are not where people buy quality in our area.  And I agree, raising a Flemish for a year will not give you a profit at $40.  I'm selling meat rabbits at about 12 weeks for $18-20 ($6/lb).


Yeah $15-20 is the going price here (at auction) for meat rabbits @ 12 weeks. It seems there is a big Rabbit to snake food dealer that will buy nearly anything available at that price. Supposedly based somewhere in holmes county (heart of Amish country in ohio).


----------



## terri9630

bjjohns said:
			
		

> Not sure about that. I do allot of bunny grazing using my rabbit tractors. Labor for sure it costs me that much, or more. I buy a 50lb bag of pellets about once a month for 15-20 fryers, 2 does and 2 bucks.


What breeds do you have right now?


----------



## bjjohns

I have a cali buck (who is wonderfully heat resistant and named buthead), a Champagne De'Argent Buck (named beavis) and doe (name mama) (who are not heat resistant), and a champagne de' argent look alike that is a mutt (and is named mamacita and is fairly heat resistant). The ones in the tractor are off those four in one way or another.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Dammit I jinxed myself & my rabbit post got flagged on craigslist yesterday LOL.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Dang I jinxed myself & my rabbit post got flagged on craigslist yesterday LOL.


LOL!!

Luckily our ads have never been flagged, but this is the first year we will have ANYTHING for meat (eggs, tho it doesnt count much) but i hope when we get more involved in meating and breeding we wont get flagged


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

The best way I've found to get serious buyers is not to bother with classifieds but just get a website and list it on rabbit breeders directories like Rabbitbreeders.us, the nature trail, and Best Rabbit Sites.   I've worked on websites for a number of breeders and most of their traffic comes from those type of links, with search engines being a secondary source.


----------

